# [BTRFS] oublie de création de sous-volumes (résolu)

## cinzilla

Bonjour à tous

J'ai installé gentoo sur ma dernière acquisition (voir signature). Adepte de btrfs, je me suis tourné tout naturellement vers ce système de fichier... Mais je me suis rendu compte un peu tard avoir oublié de créer mes sous-volumes habituelle sois __current et __snapshot. 

Ayant la flemme de réinstaller, je me demandais si je pouvais créer ces sous-volumes maintenant, et copier la racine de mon installation dans __current sans risque. Je sais que je devrais modifier le fstab en conséquence.

A vrai dire la question est comment ça va se passer pour l'efi et grub. est-ce que je peux compter sur grub-mkconfig pour retrouver ses billes? Tout en sachant que mon /boot n'est pas sur partition séparé mais a la racine du système.

Merci d'avance de vos réponse.

----------

## cinzilla

Pour ceux que ca interresse...

Il suffisait de creer un snapshot de la racine, de regler le fstab et de mettre se snapshot par defaut. J'ai egalement du reinstaller grub meme si je ene suis pas sur que c'etait vraiment necessaire  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Merci pour ton retour, et l'explication de la solution !  :Wink: 

Et bienvenue sur Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## cinzilla

Ah j'en suis pas à ma 1ère gentoo hihi. C'est mon os de prédilection  :Wink:  mais oui je suis nouveau sur le forum  :Wink: 

----------

